# Logan 820 Latch Key repair and question



## Artemetra (Jun 26, 2014)

Grandpa's old Logan lathe had a little wooden block to keep the back gears engaged, wired to the shifter rack so it wouldn't get lost. The key was missing and I wondered what goes there, so I finally got around to figuring it out. How does the key get lost on these? You find them on fleabay without a key, yet the 3/32" pin is still there - do they break? Anyway, mine had a pin but no key or spring. Easy enough to make something that works, instead of trying to find the whole assembly for sale.

But my question is this - what goes in that hole? Looks like a 1/4" clearance hole (.257"). No threads.


----------



## Redlineman (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey;

That is a bolt hole for mounting LA-255, which is the guard that closes the lead screw opening in the change gear drive box.


----------



## Artemetra (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the picture. The 820 doesn't have that guard, it's part of the QCGB.

Now I'm trying to get the Take-Up Nut off, it's on there like a danged fool. My bull gear has about 4 teeth missing, and I found one with less than half a tooth missing - for $25, I figure that's a good deal.


----------



## Mister Ed (Jul 3, 2014)

Artemetra said:


> Thanks for the picture. The 820 doesn't have that guard, it's part of the QCGB.
> 
> Now I'm trying to get the Take-Up Nut off, it's on there like a danged fool. My bull gear has about 4 teeth missing, and I found one with less than half a tooth missing - for $25, I figure that's a good deal.



FYI - I had one with a tooth missing, and it worked fine.


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 14, 2016)

Redlineman said:


> Hey;
> 
> That is a bolt hole for mounting LA-255, which is the guard that closes the lead screw opening in the change gear drive box.


Thank you so much for posting this image! This will really help me reassemble the 850 my father took apart years ago, then life happened and he didn't get it back together.


----------



## intjonmiller (Apr 15, 2016)

And sure enough, it did! I've always found photos to be very helpful in understanding exploded parts diagrams. I was able to put it back together, including cleaning up plenty of rust from over a decade in a shoe box, in under two hours. Thank you again!


----------

